# Instalador de Kicad para Windows y paquete Debian para Linux



## darea (Jul 22, 2006)

Hola a todos.

Abro este post (y no se si es correcto abrirlo, si no es así por favor que lo cierren los moderadores) para exponer un pequeño trabajo que he realizado para ayudar a la difusión del programa de diseño electrónico Open Source Kicad.

La distribución oficial del programa se realiza oficialmente en un .zip o tar.gz con todos los ficheros y carpetas incluidos en él.

Para facilitar la instalación en entornos Windows, he creado un fichero instalador con la última versión para realizar una instalación estándar incluyendo la ayuda en español y eliminando la versión de linux. Además el instalador tiene un peso mucho menor a la de la distribución oficial (15Mb frente a 71).

Los interesados podeis descargalo en los siguientes enlaces:

http://virtualground.kleinsoft.net/kicad/KicadSetup-2006-06-26.exe
http://www.virtualground.esp.cc

Se agradecen comentarios sobre posibles fallos y mejoras.

Proximamente trabajaré para realizar un paquete para distribuciones linux basadas en Debian.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## darea (Jul 25, 2006)

Hola a todos de nuevo.

Como he dicho anteriormente, he creado un paque Debian para instalar en sistemas linux basados en esta distribución.

Podeis encontrarlo aquí:

http://virtualground.kleinsoft.net/kicad/kicad-2006-06-26.deb

Es un paquete en fase de pruebas y abierto a mejoras. Se agradecen comentarios y posibles errores.

Un saludo


----------



## alex082r (Ago 4, 2006)

Gracias choche, el tiempo que me ahorrastes


----------



## Serch (Ago 5, 2006)

Muy bueno. Veo que no has añadido el pdf del tutorial, creo que seria una buena idea.

Gracias


----------



## darea (Ago 5, 2006)

He reducido algunas cosas y el .pdf lo hice después.

Cuando salga una nueva versión de Kicad haré un instalador nuevo e intentare meter el tutorial en pdf traducido al español así como librerias y módulos adicionales.

Gracias por los comentarios. Todas las sujerencias son bienvenidas.


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Ago 6, 2006)

Darea,

Te felicito por el trabajo que has realizado, deberías comentarle al creador del programa Jean Pierre Charras.  Seguro le gustará mucho lo que has hecho y lo incluya en las siguientes liberaciones del KICAD.

Nuevamente te felicito y ojalá continues ayudando a la comunidad.

Suerte,


----------



## darea (Ago 6, 2006)

Hola, estoy en ello. Mis dotes de francés e ingles son bajas pero claro que se lo comunicaré.

He de decir que el paquete Debian no es válido para distribuir oficialmente en repositorios Debian (tampoco voy a mentir) pero cumple con su función.

Yo intento ayudar de la manera que puedo (o que sé) y pretendo seguir realizando este tipo de cosas con futuras versiones de Kicad y completarlas con trabajos recopilados de internet.

Gracias a todos por los animos. Es un placer.


----------



## LEON ARG (Mar 18, 2010)

Hola, me interesa mucho este programa para windows pero están caídos los links... Por favor reparalos, gracias!!


----------

